# What's the catch with eirtricity ?



## zag (15 Apr 2004)

Just had a pitch from eirtricity for our business electricity.

In summary, almost everything stays the same - only the rate per daytime unit drops.  No management fee, no joining fee, ESB continue to bill, but with the new eirtricity pricing.

We already save a good bit on our phone bill with Minutebuyer, but at least they use different carriers so I can see where the price discount comes from.

Anyone here used eirtricity before ?

z


----------



## Gar123 (15 Apr 2004)

we had a guy in giving the pitch, we grilled him fairly hard
one of the directors was worried of the electricity stops when the wind isnt blowing!

it doesnt, basically the wind generated energy is fed onto the national grid and we still get the supply from the grid so no blackouts

basically they make less profit and pass savings onto a custoner, sadly home users cannot use the service yet


----------



## I (16 Apr 2004)

*eirtricity*

I have been using eirtricity for over as year for my business + am very happy with them.


----------



## ajapale (16 Apr 2004)

*Airtricity*

I dont know much about Airtricity but I'm very impressed by their CEO Eddie O'Connor. A true visionary, engineer and entrepeneur.
Ajapale


----------



## The Snork Maiden (17 Apr 2004)

*Airtricity*

Jan 2003, we had a guy call round to our offices and give the whole sales pitch,  it seemed to offer real savings so I decided to swap over.  Was told  the next bill from esb would be the last and that from then on Airtricity would bill us signed some paperwork etc etc i waited.......

about two months later I tried to contact the rep who called round to us but she was unavailable for about a fortnight and then she "no longer works here!".  Forgot about them, continued with ESB.

last october we got another rep call round, I let them ramble about the same story about savings, efficiency etc etc. told them what happen earlier in the year and got  great assurances that it wouldnt happen again.  SIgned some paperwork etc and still waiting.............

By my workings I should get another visit early summer!


----------



## Flake (20 Apr 2004)

*No catch*

We are in the process of moving to them on the recommendation of another company in our group who are saving 5% p.a.


----------



## johnotoole (5 May 2004)

*Re: No catch*

There is no catch with Airtricity, you should not notice any difference with the quality of supply (there are no physical changes to your electricity connection).

The electricity market is opening to competition, and there are 5 licenced independent suppliers : Airtricity, Energia, ESB Independent Electricity, Bórd Gáis Energy Supply, and CH Power. I work for one of these, but I won't say who (except that its not Airtricity)!

The Commission for Energy Regulation (www.cer.ie) was set up to monitor and control the market de-regulation process, and if there are problems with any of the above companies, the CER would be delighted to hear about them.

Savings are typically only 5% to 10% with any of the above companies ... but they all add up!


----------



## Flake (5 May 2004)

*10% - even better*

John - can you tell us which of the companies offers savings of 10%.


----------



## zag (5 May 2004)

*Re: 10% - even better*

Thanks to all for the replies.

We have signed up for eirtricity and are awaiting our first bill.

I was originally wary because I missed the point (I wasn't at the pitch) that they are a generator and so presumably can price their input themselves and then sell it on at their own rate.

All I could see was someone offering to buy the ESBs capacity and sell it on cheaper than the ESB themselves.  Didn't make sense at the time, but it does if you add in the fact that they are also generating.

Cheers,

z


----------



## johnotoole (6 May 2004)

*Re: 10% - even better*

Flake, 10% is quoted on the chpower website, under the FAQ section. [broken link removed] - I'm not sure if this would apply to all customers though.

Savings are this low because of fuel costs which apply to all generators. Even in the case of wind generators where the "fuel" is free, they have to maintain (or pay for) a backup for when the wind isn't blowing ...


----------



## Nicky (11 May 2004)

*how to get a permission to put a wind electricity farm?*

Hey All,

   Here is a very intrested deal, I can get a wind
   electricity farm which produces 3-5 kwt.p.hour,
   that is far enough to warm a big house, when 
   there is no windy whether a farm works on batarries.
   The problem is how to get permission to put it
   because the heigh of the stick is 24 metres.
   As far as I know the goverment does not allow 
   do it, even the companies which have already
   work in that area had big problems.

    Regards

    Nicky


----------



## thedesigntribe (25 Aug 2004)

*Re: how to get a permission to put a wind electricity farm?*

Nicky

Your post cought my interest, have you any more info on the system you wish to implement?


----------



## zag (25 Aug 2004)

*Re: how to get a permission to put a wind electricity farm?*

We eventually got our first eirtricity bill at work and it was indeed a few % lower than previous ESB bills.  This may have been to do with demand (we turned off a few servers which had been running for years), but I think it was more likely to do with the pricing difference.

z


----------



## Red (3 Apr 2007)

Anyone find savings on domestic residences from switching from ESB to AN other supplier ?? interested to hear findings


----------



## jrewing (4 Apr 2007)

Competition is not yet open to domestic residences, only companies have the luxury of being able to choose supplier.


----------



## pansyflower (4 Apr 2007)

Quote from Airtricity
Our special Price Freeze offer is available to businesses only. However, we are happy to supply homeowners with our green electricity, at current ESB tariffs.


----------



## Red (4 Apr 2007)

I wonder when competition will be opened up to domestic residences......
Should I get my TD to put it on his manifesto??


----------

